# Breweries in Oregon and Washington



## roastinrich (5/4/14)

Im planning a trip to Oregon and Washington later in the year and was wondering if there are any stand out brewpubs and breweries that anyone can recommend. Don't have a lot of time so can only do half a dozen or so. 
Cheers.


----------



## roastinrich (5/4/14)

Willamette is one town on the list.


----------



## DU99 (5/4/14)

Bridgeport Brewing have tried there product


----------



## roastinrich (5/4/14)

Hop Czar? nice drop.


----------



## CrookedFingers (5/4/14)

Been there a while back man.
Portland is a great city.

A good pub there is Henry's, insane amount of taps !! Maybe 100 or so along the one bar !
Full Sail's beers are awesome too.

There is a small pub in the Hawthorn District that serves Terminator stout……try it !!!!
Also Big Daddys BBQ. I highly recommend the blackened catfish !!


CF


----------



## CrookedFingers (5/4/14)

I like hop Czar.


----------



## Woostyle (5/4/14)

I would check out this place!


http://www.deschutesbrewery.com


And if your in Melbourne they are teaming up with Hargreaves HIll and renting out Puffing BIlly in the Dandenongs on Sun May 18th for Good Beer Week.


----------



## Mardoo (5/4/14)

Portland is kind of beer mecca. I lived there for 4 years all up, for one year in 1993 and then for three years from 2000 to 2003. I haven't been back since then so some of this may be dated. Crooked Fingers mentioned Terminator Stout. That's a McMenamin Brothers trademark beer. The McMenamins own a crapload of brewpubs, all themed, but not in a tacky way. Check out one of their theaters, my former favourite being the Baghdad in Hawthorn. Every other aisle is tables, waitresses bring you pizza and beer during the movies. Milkduds, popcorn and stout. http://www.mcmenamins.com/Theaters Also check out the Crystal Ballroom, another one of their properties, a live music venue rescued from a genuine spring-floor ballroom built in 1915 or something. Great place http://www.crystalballroompdx.com/1902-cbr-ballroom-history Those boys know a few things about what a brew pub can be. 

Not sure if the New Old Lompoc is still putting out deadly beer but check it out. Also Tugboat was one of my favourites, but that's just me. The oddest little local brewpub at the time. Enter through the door of Mary's strip club and turn left. It was just this small local hangout with a lot of character and pretty good beer.

The Laurelthirst was awesome. http://www.laurelthirst.com/

Basically in Portland you can get blind drunk, stumble in some direction or another and drink at the pub you wake up in front of and you'll find good beer.


----------



## CrookedFingers (5/4/14)

Haha.
Marys strip club !
Went there while visiting but got completely freaked out when the first girl I saw up on the stage looked exactly like my mates misses !!

Mardoo is correct, most bars have a good beer or three.


----------



## Mardoo (6/4/14)

Actually you could do a whole thread on NW strip clubs B)


----------



## mb-squared (6/4/14)

these guys are credited with starting the 'black IPA' craze. wouldn't want to miss out on trying one of them!

someone else mentioned Full Sail -- they are Beverage World's craft brewer of the year so worth a shot

browse through here to get the taste buds going


----------



## brewtas (6/4/14)

In Seattle - Fremont Brewing are amazing going there would be my number 1 priority, Schooner Exact and Big Al Brewing were also great. Elysian and Georgetown Brewing are bigger but also very good.

In Portland - The Commons and Upright Brewing would be the first places I'd go. Hair of the Dog, Deschutes and Hopworks as well. There's plenty more but they'll make a fun start. Grain and Gristle is a bar co owned by one of the Upright Brewing guys.

You've got lots of fun ahead!


----------



## Kranky (6/4/14)

My favourites in that area are Walkingman Brewpub, Deschutes and Hair of the Dog.

Walking Man is about a 50 minute drive east of Portland. It's in a small counrtry town called Stevenson. You'd want to check the opening times before heading out. If it's not cloudy and raining it's a very pretty drive out.

Deschutes is well worth a visit. They have large range of beers and if you're lucky you might be able to get some Abyss. Their stemmed glasses are my all time favourite beer drinking glasses.

If you're pressed for time I'd highly recommend checking out a few great beer bars. Bailey's Taproom, Horse Brass Pub and Apex bar are all well worth a visit. For bottle shops there's Belmont Station (it's close to Horse Brass pub).

In Seattle I stick to the bars (it's harder to get around than Portland). Brouwers is my favourite, along with Uber Tavern, Duck Island Saloon and Collins Pub. Bottleworks is worth a visit to grab some supplies.

Personally I didn't like the bars that had 100+ taps. It sounds great but some of the beers tasted like they had been sitting there way too long and the bar staff weren't really friendly like in a lot of the smaller bars.

There's so many places in Washington and Oregon you could spend a month there and still not visit half of them.


----------



## Mardoo (6/4/14)

+1 for Hopworks. Great beers. Their Cascadian dark ale is awesome on tap.


----------



## roastinrich (6/4/14)

Thanks fellas, plenty of good recommendations. I'll have the wife & a 3 Y.O in tow so the strip joints may have to wait for another trip Mardoo, Crooked Fingers ! :icon_drool2: .

Hair of the Dog and Fremont sounds kid friendly and ranks well on ratebeer.com but more importantly will have great live beer on tap Brewtas. Deschutes is a pioneer so sounds like a must. A dark IPA from Rogue sounds good too to miss mb (great link BTW)

Ill keep looking over the other recommendation and links.
Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## Snowdog (6/4/14)

If you're going to be in the Seattle area and can only hit one brewpub, go east of Lake Washington to Black Raven Brewing! Its worth the trip! Beaux brews some crackers! While in Redmond, you can hit up the Malt & Vine bottleshop for some takeaway or sit and drink!


----------



## Mardoo (6/4/14)

Well then try The Lucky Labrador. Dog and kid friendly. Great place! Really anywhere dog friendly will be kid friendly too. Families are well-integrated into Portland life so while there, you'll have little trouble.

Also, most of the McMenamin's pubs are very family friendly. Their Kennedy School in NE Portland is very family friendly. An actual former primary school turned into pub, hotel, conference center, music venue and cinema.


----------



## roastinrich (6/4/14)

Ha, I was looking at the Kennedy school this morning. Great way to keep everyone happy while sucking down some great brews and watching a kids flick. What a great concept ! The other pubs looked cool too. We could learn a thing or two from these guys.


----------



## roastinrich (6/4/14)

Snowdog said:


> If you're going to be in the Seattle area and can only hit one brewpub, go east of Lake Washington to Black Raven Brewing! Its worth the trip! Beaux brews some crackers! While in Redmond, you can hit up the Malt & Vine bottleshop for some takeaway or sit and drink!


 Definitely have to go to Seattle. Thats where the ship sails from. I like the sound of those places, they even let you bring your own food at the Malt and Vine.


----------



## Mardoo (6/4/14)

Brewpub culture in the Pacific Northwest is, by and large, a totally awesome thing. The McMenamins have clued in to the fact that there are a lot of different overlapping subcultures that want a place to hang our and have a good time. They have family pubs, Deadhead pubs, punk pubs, rocker pubs, business people pubs, film pubs and a lot of just fuckin good time pubs.

It looks like there's some similar pub culture in QLD, but I'm not sure as I haven't been there. I really want to do everything I can to make sure brewpub culture has a chance to thrive here in Melbourne and Oz as a whole. I'm not sure whether or not the US stuff would or should translate, but I am sure we can do it just as awesomely. Oz has the pub as part of the community much closer in its history than the US so it should be a natural.


----------



## roastinrich (6/4/14)

I guess we have some OK beer garden/ outdoor drinking style venues with live music and stuff like petting zoos etc ala Ettamogah Pub, but the beer is still mostly just bland megaswill or watered down craft beer owned by megaswills.
I think we still need to educate people palates to more widely accept flavoursome and creative beers and provide a great experience at the same time. Murrays are having a go but not aimed specifically at families. Shawn is making some great beers though.


----------



## roastinrich (29/5/14)

At Deschutes now having a not the stoic after a tasting brewer's tasting paddle


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/14)

envy envy envy...

Enjoy the pants off your time there mate.


----------



## OzPaleAle (29/5/14)

Was there last year, ended up stuck just going back to Deschutes each day, couldn't get enough of their food, beers big timber beams and the location meant you conveniently walked near it often although my wife suspects that I was steering us near there on purpose.....


----------



## OzPaleAle (29/5/14)

Good coffee at Stumptown Roasters not far away, even offered to make us a flat white when they heard the aussie accent.


----------



## stux (29/5/14)

Rock Bottom Brewhouse/Pub in Bellevue is a nice place for a feed. I always end up there 

Off to Seattle on Monday


----------



## roastinrich (29/5/14)

Having an equinox ipa at mcmenamins [ attachment=71520:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1401336855.900229.jpg] tasteeeeee'


----------



## roastinrich (30/5/14)

look what you can get at the local Seattle supermarket !


----------



## mb-squared (30/5/14)

lucky you. I've long wondered what that one tastes like...


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

roastin said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1401429910.176716.jpglook what you can get at the local Seattle supermarket !


Great beer. What did you think? You lucky bastard!


----------



## roastinrich (30/5/14)

I'm sipping on it right now. A nice hoppy aroma toasty malt backbone with a lingering bitterness on the finish. Big beer full of flavour. Not bad for $7us pint. I'm not worthy ( as they say on the bottle)


----------



## roastinrich (30/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> Great beer. What did you think? You lucky bastard!


i finished the bottle 10 min ago and can still taste it. Awesome beer!


----------



## Not For Horses (30/5/14)

Probably should check this guy out for mad funk. A mate of mine is going there very soon.

http://www.thealeapothecary.com/


----------



## Mardoo (30/5/14)

Yeah folks. Summer is coming. (GoT joke) We too will have Liquorcrafts and BWS's filled with great craft beer within two years. I'm in a craft beer joint and it's filled with Indian folks. Once craft beer spreads beyond the brewers and the hipsters we know we're set. Or at least that's what my St. Bernardus 12 is saying to me... h34r:


----------



## roastinrich (31/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Probably should check this guy out for mad funk. A mate of mine is going there very soon.
> 
> http://www.thealeapothecary.com/


Unfortunately we have left Oregon now heading into Alaska. I only got a chance to get to Bridgeport, Deschutes, Rogue and Mcmenamins Kennedy school. All in all I tried over 20 beers I think, I was pretty pissy by the end of the day.but thoroughly enjoyed my time.


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/14)

Plenty of good breweries in Alaska! Juneau and Fairbanks both have some.


----------



## roastinrich (28/6/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Good coffee at Stumptown Roasters not far away, even offered to make us a flat white when they heard the aussie accent.


Im just going through my photos from the trip and found this one Oz. It was the best coffee Ive ever had in America ( Beats Starbucks burnt crap) I had the Ethiopean Yirgecheffe.
Stumptown Roasters is awesome! This one was just down from Voodoo Donuts. Tried the Bacon Maple Bar too


.


----------



## Beertard (28/6/14)

Some mighty fine munchies there


----------



## roastinrich (28/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> envy envy envy...
> 
> Enjoy the pants off your time there mate.


Mate I had a ball.
Here a few pics if you're interested.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/14)

Nice! Cheers for posting. I really have to get up that way again!


----------



## CrookedFingers (29/6/14)

Oh man. Sweet pics roastin. 
I haven't travelled much ( done Australia a few times) but I really would enjoy going back to Portland.
Such a nice place. 
When I was last there last timeI wasn't a huge craft beer drinker, I was only just starting to dabble.
I fear I would be drinking 24-7 if I go there these days !!


CF


----------



## yankinoz (29/6/14)

Where Portland or Seattle are concerned, your question is a bit like asking where to go in Melbourne for good coffee. You'll have little trouble, though the above recommendations are probably all good.

The Rogue brewery marches to a different drummer. Among their many experimental brews I recall a malted buckwheat ale that had all manner of unique and wonderful toasty flavours at 2.5% abv, and a 40 of malt liquor that was a slight improvement on what gets marketed in the hood, meaning lots of corn taste and removing paint with it would take a while.


----------



## Beertard (16/7/14)

Voodoo donuts was on man vs food tonight, their maple bacon bar made me drool.


----------



## mandrake (28/7/14)

Bend was the place for me in Oregon. Some great little brewpubs. Ten Barrels the standout for me. Try their ISA and their pumpkin sour was sensational!


----------



## Charlie Miso (5/8/14)

Got three nights in Portland and 2 nights in Bend as part of a US trip starting in 23 days (With three nights in each of LA, SD, LV as well)

The beers must flow


----------



## vykuza (5/8/14)

If you like sour beers at all, go to the Cascade Brewing Barrel House on a Tuesday, and sign up to be the "tapper" (it's free!)

They tap a barrel of sour beer from their cellars once a week, and you'll get to do the honors!

http://www.cascadebrewingbarrelhouse.com/index.php?p=tapit

While you're that side of the river, hop a cab to Widmer's "Gasthaus" for some hefes and pretty damn good ales of all descriptions.


Edit: In Portland


----------



## n87 (5/8/14)

spent a week in Eugene, there was a Hop Valley brewpub 200m away from the hotel

them have some nice beers. the Alpha Centori is one nice drop.


----------



## CrookedFingers (5/8/14)

How did Eugene feel about that. ?


----------



## n87 (5/8/14)

a bit tired by the end of it... but a grin the size of her ample bosom.


----------



## Charlie Miso (5/8/14)

Nick R said:


> If you like sour beers at all, go to the Cascade Brewing Barrel House...


That place looks great - onto the list goes


----------



## WitWonder (4/9/15)

Had the Bridgeport Hop Czar on the weekend. Bloody awful. Couldn't drink it. This coming from an AIPA guy.


----------



## roastinrich (5/9/15)

Need to have it fresh. Doesn't travel well.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (11/9/15)

This thread brought back lovely memories of my trip to Seattle earlier this year.

http://www.brewedcrudeandbitter.com/blog/2015/2/5/well-rested-in-seattle

Jesus, so many good beers.


----------

